# T Shirt Site Template incorporating T Shirts Design Facility



## Terry (Dec 17, 2007)

Is any one aware of a T shirt template that incorporates T shirt design facility, i.e. ability to design T shirts on the site adding text & clipart or photos.

This is probably a tall order but there are so many things on the web I just wondered if any one had come across one, the icing on the cake would be one that also had online shopping capability as well. They say if you don't ask you don't get.

Wishful thinking on my part?

Regards

Terry


----------



## Tim Tomson (Jul 8, 2013)

hello, I read your post. now i have the same problem. if anyone helped you, or if you found such tempalte provider, can you help me?

thank you



" Is any one aware of a T shirt template that incorporates T shirt design facility, i.e. ability to design T shirts on the site adding text & clipart or photos.

This is probably a tall order but there are so many things on the web I just wondered if any one had come across one, the icing on the cake would be one that also had online shopping capability as well. They say if you don't ask you don't get.

Wishful thinking on my part?

Regards

Terry "


----------

